# Baltic Birch Plywood - London - Any suggestions ?



## greendolphin (15 Dec 2010)

Hello.

I use baltic birch plywood a lot. Have just started working in London. I have had one source
for Baltic Birch plywood that get the wood and do a good job with cuts, but it is not something
they stock. Does anyone know of a merchant in North or East London that stocks baltic birch,
will sell in small quantities - 1-8 sheets - and who cuts things really well, where such a thing
could be ordered and delivered in 2-3 days ?

Thank You


- Jack


----------



## clk230 (15 Dec 2010)

you may get a better response if you ask a mod to move this to the general or buying advice , anyway you could try woodgreen timber


----------



## matt (15 Dec 2010)

Catford Timber. Not exactly the right location but perhaps worth a try.


----------



## greendolphin (15 Dec 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jasonB (16 Dec 2010)

Richard Russel based in South london deliver all over the southeast and have lorries into london every day, I get Latvian Birch from them and they can get other qualities.

http://www.richardrussell.co.uk/

You could also try Edens who again will deliver to london but they can be a bit pricy on small amounts

http://www.edens.co.uk/

Jason


----------



## brihol (16 Dec 2010)

greendolphin":2s15mjut said:


> Hello.
> 
> I use baltic birch plywood a lot. Have just started working in London. I have had one source
> for Baltic Birch plywood that get the wood and do a good job with cuts, but it is not something
> ...


You could try Jennor Timber in Enfield
http://www.jennortimber.co.uk/range.php?id=13

Brian


----------



## CNC Paul (16 Dec 2010)

Jack,

Try these people they used to be Silvermans and are probable one of the biggest in the South and part of the Timbmet group http://www.timberdepots.com/about-us 

They have branches in Borehamwood and Basildon.

Cut and delivery in 2-3 days I think is asking a bit much.


----------



## cgw59 (16 Dec 2010)

Hi,
Just another suggestion, have you tried B&Q tradepoint, I have checked and they do supply WBP Birch Plywood at a reasonable price they also cut sheet usually the first cut is free. worth a try, there are approx 27 outlets in and around London. Price for 18 x 1220 x 2440 is £40.
Colin


----------



## rollin (5 Mar 2016)

There's a shortage of plywood in UK and prices are high. I know a merchant try calling him on 07440107272 I don't think you will find a better deal in UK. His name is Russell


----------



## Bm101 (5 Mar 2016)

rollin":1idjmagc said:


> There's a shortage of plywood in UK and prices are high. I know a merchant try calling him on 07440107272 I don't think you will find a better deal in UK. His name is Russell



Surname's not Rollin is it? 
Just kidding.


----------



## Keith 66 (6 Mar 2016)

Jennor timber, very good to deal with. I use them a lot ordering timber for the school where i work.


----------

